# Viper Alarm Problem



## tc4ever (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello to everyone
im new to this site

i have a problem i have a 2000 suzuki grand vitara and i had the viper remote starter for almost 9 years.
problem:
since a week ago car only starts with the remote starter it does not start with the key at all no click no nothing when you turn the key

what can cause the problem and how can i fix it?

thanks for your help


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am not familiar with the Vitara immobilizer setup specifically but if it is like my Toyota what you are describing would be a failure of the sensor that reads the transponder or resistor in your key. IOW it is not a problem with the Viper but a problem with the regular starting circuit. Meanwhile the bypass module for your Viper continues to work properly (it simulates the original signal) so it will start that way.


----------



## tc4ever (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks raylo
so i tried using the key and it worked but after i tried for the second time it didnt work lol

raylo
what do i have to do to fix this?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Darned if I know. Hopefully one of the TSF experts who has worked on a Vitara will reply.


----------



## tc4ever (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks raylo


----------

